# Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge October 2009



## pianodinosaur (Oct 26, 2009)

We had the pleasure of staying at the Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge from October 18, 2009 through October 25, 2009.  This timeshare property is a motel that was initially built for the Squaw Valley Winter Olympics in 1960 in order to house the athletes. The motel was subsequently converted to a timeshare property and a new section was built specifically for timeshare users. This is called the Mt. Tallac section and contains units 20-25.  We stayed in unit 20, a two bedroom unit that was about 1400 square feet and included a patio.  Both bathrooms contained a Jacuzzi bathtub.  The kitchen was excellent with more than enough cooking and serving utensils. There were flat screen televisions in both bedrooms and the combined dining area and living room for a total of three televisions.  Both bedrooms had queen size beds that were extremely comfortable.  The sofa in the living room was excellent as was the dining room table and fireplace. The carpets were a little worn. The rooms were clean and housekeeping was excellent. They had a guest speaker on October 19, 2009 who is an author and historian.  He discussed how Lake Tahoe was discovered and how the railroads were built across the Rocky Mountains in this region.  They also had a very nice but small heated outdoor swimming pool, Jacuzzi, and numerous kayaks.  Non owners, like us were charted a daily resort fee that came to about $65.28 for the entire week. This also included two movie rentals.  They provide complimentary WiFi and a discount card that was very helpful with some of the local restaurants. The management was very responsive to our needs as was housekeeping.  Absolutely no attempt was made to have anyone attend a Time Share Sales Presentation. The Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge is currently part of Grand Pacific Resorts.  

The Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge is located in Kings Beach, California and about two miles of the Nevada border on the north end of the lake.  We could walk out of our room and be right on the beach.  During this trip we drove all around Lake Tahoe.  With the possible exception of Emerald Bay and the Heavenly Valley Ski Lift, the view from the Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge beach front property is the best view in the entire region.  There is a convenient Safeway about a block away and if you are willing to drive three miles into Nevada, you can purchase groceries much cheaper at Raley's.  The Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge is about an 11 mile drive to Squaw Valley, an 8 mile drive to Northstar at Tahoe, and an 9 mile drive to Diamond Peak Ski Resort. The Hyatt Regency Resort Spa and Casino is about an 8 mile drive.  The Crystal Bay Casino, Cal-Neva Casino, and Tahoe Biltmore are all about three miles away. Tahoe City is about a 9 mile drive and Truckee is about an 11 mile drive.  Therefore, the Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge not only has what I consider to be the best view of any timeshare in Lake Tahoe, it is ideally located close to all the action you could possibly want out of Lake Tahoe. We could walk out the door and see the most beautiful lake in the world, snow covered mountains, changing color leaves, and walk along the beach.

This is a small, intimate facility that does not have the clubhouse or other features that would come with a luxury timeshare.  However, we were quite comfortable and had an excellent vacation.  The owners expressed a great deal of satisfaction with their home resort and with Grand Pacific Resorts.  If you want peace, quiet, and a lakefront location, this is a great place to stay.  I also recommend Spindleshanks for a great gourmet dinner, Jason's Beach Side Grill, the Log Cabin for breakfast and lunch, and The Fat Cat in Tahoe City.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 26, 2009)

*Photos from the Pier at Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge*

This us a photograph taken from the pier at the Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2009)

This is a gorgeous area, and that's a killer view, but we like to be closer to South Shore for the gambling, restaurants, nightlife, etc.  Did you gamble?

*Would you like me to reduce the size of your picture?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 27, 2009)

*Kayaks on Lake Tahoe*

DeniseM:

We did not gamble but did visit the casinos.  Our last stay in Lake Tahoe was in August 2007.  We stayed in South Lake Tahoe at the Embassy Suites on a HHonors redemption.  You are the moderator and you can do with my photographs whatever you think is appropriate.

This next photograph was also taken from the pier at the Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge.  It shows some of the guests using the kayaks that were provided as part of the resort fee.


----------



## patty5ia (Oct 27, 2009)

Can you tell me what the studio and one bedroom units are like?  I cannot pull the 2 bedroom units.  I would like to visit this area and this is one of the resorts I think we would like.  The reviews have said the studio units are very small, but there would be only two of us.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 27, 2009)

Be aware there is also a daily parking charge at the resort - I believe it is $5 per day.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 27, 2009)

We were not charged anything extra for the parking during this trip.  It was included in the resort fee. The one bedroom units in the new section are very nice.  The older one bedroom units are not as nice.  However, the laundry facility is in the older section and there is no charge for using the laundry facility.  

This is what Fannette Island looks like in October.


----------



## shagnut (Oct 27, 2009)

If this is the one I stayed at a few years ago things have changed. There were no fees of any kind. Is this next door to Edgewater timeshare? I loved it there. I had unit 11 which had a porch and I had a gorgeous view. The furniture was very north woodsy (log furniture) I'd love to see your pics.  shaggy


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 27, 2009)

HOLY BIG PICTURES.... 

and beautiful.  I love Lake Tahoe


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 29, 2009)

This is what the Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge looks like in October 2009.


----------



## bigrick (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I need a bigger monitor to better experience your photos!


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 8, 2009)

Those are great pictures. Personally, I prefer the South Lake Tahoe area. We have stayed there a few times at timeshares and several times at the casino/hotels where we were comped.

Our favorite stay was a timeshare week for the July 4th week some 20 years ago. It was our first timeshare exchange through II. I don't remember the name of the resort but it was right on the beach a couple miles west of the stateline at South Lake Tahoe. There were 4 of us. When we drove up to the resort, we wondered what we had gotten ourselves into as it was not very impressive. It was very rustic. There was a small outdoor pool and the fitness center consisted of a broken stationary bike. The fitness center was of no concern as we don't ever use them.

Once we got in our unit, our opinion changed drastically. It was a very large 1BR, 2BA unit with a huge balcony overlooking the lake. The balcony was large enough to hold a party. The view was awesome. We had the best possible view of the fireworks on the 4th of July. We had a BBQ on the balcony and kicked back to watch the fireworks and all the traffic backed up for hours trying to get in and out of the area.

Though not a 5* resort by a long shot, it was definitely a great place to stay.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 8, 2009)

My gut says you were at the Beachcomber

Location, Location, Location


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 8, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> My gut says you were at the Beachcomber
> 
> Location, Location, Location



That is the one. Does it still exist?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep! = http://www.beachcomber-at-tahoe.com/


----------

